# ça l'a fait / ça la fait / ça le fait



## prinver

J'ai entendu ( à la télé..) l'expression : " ça la fait hein ?"
Est-ce que quelqu'un peut me donner la signification de cette expression ?
Est-ce que c'est +/- l'équivalent de " ça en jette ? "
Merci d'avance


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

L'expression en question est _Ça l*e* fait ?_ au présent, avec un pronom indéfini neutre (masculin) ou _Ça *l'a *fait ?_ au passé.
_Ça en jette_  est une bonne équivalence.


----------



## prinver

merci beaucoup, surtout pour le pouce levé !
Au fait, je dois avoir entendu " ça l'a fait " d'où la confusion .


----------



## snarkhunter

... L'expression n'est pas "figée" et peut donc être déclinée, conjuguée, etc.

_ça le fait / ça l'a fait / ça peut le faire / ça va le faire_

sont quelques possibilités parmi les plus courantes, mais sans restriction.


----------



## atcheque

Tout à fait snarkhunter.
Et le conditionnel aussi : _ça peut le faire = Ça le ferait (si je mettais ma cravate à pois avec cette chemise ?)_


----------



## prinver

merci, pourriez-vous donner un exemple de phrase avec " ça l'a fait" , donc au passé ?


----------



## snarkhunter

... Il n'y a qu'à demander !

_A la soirée d'hier, j'ai mis ma cravate à pois avec cette chemise : ça l'a fait !
_
© 2013 atcheque


----------



## SAIP0

Je reprends l'exemple d'Atcheque (je n'avais pas vu le commentaire précédent): "Quand j'ai mis ma cravate à pois avec cette chemise, ça l'a fait." Je pense qu'on peut dire comme ça


----------



## Maître Capello

On peut aussi dire _Ça *la* fait_. Il suffit de faire référence à un mot féminin comme _affaire_ → _ça fait l'affaire_.


----------



## Chimel

prinver said:


> Est-ce que c'est +/- l'équivalent de " ça en jette ?"


Oui, souvent, mais peut-être pas toujours.

"Ça en jette" a vraiment le sens de "ça impressionne, ça ne passe pas inaperçu".
"Ça le fait" peut aussi avoir ce sens (comme dans l'exemple dans le cravate à pois), mais parfois aussi plus simplement: ça marche, c'est (tout juste) bon.

Exemples entre deux bricoleurs:
- Tu crois que ça ira si je mets un joint de 12?
- Oui, je pense que ça va le faire. [sous-entendu: ce n'est peut-être pas la solution idéale, mais ça peut marcher comme ça]


----------



## atcheque

Très bonne remarque, Chimel


----------



## ChrisPa

Il s'agit aussi (je trouve) d'un phénomène de mode de dire à tout bout de champs "ça le fait", "ça l'a fait", "ça va le faire"...
quelqu'un aurait une idée d'où ça peut venir?


----------



## DearPrudence

ChrisPa said:


> Il s'agit aussi (je trouve) d'un phénomène de mode de dire à tout bout de champs "ça le fait", "ça l'a fait", "ça va le faire"...
> quelqu'un aurait une idée d'où ça peut venir?


Wiktionnaire indique qu'il s'agit d'un calque de l'anglais...





Maître Capello said:


> On peut aussi dire _Ça *la* fait_. Il suffit de faire référence à un mot féminin comme _affaire_ → _ça fait l'affaire_.


Par contre, si on parle bien de l'expression "ça le fait,..." je ne pense pas que "la" convienne.
Ex : _"J'ai mis quelques ballons au mur, une nappe rouge et voilà. *Ça la fait*, non" _→  non, même si ça fait l'affaire pour une décoration pour une fête, ça ne marche pas.


----------



## Nanon

Maître Capello said:


> On peut aussi dire _Ça *la* fait_. Il suffit de faire référence à un mot féminin comme _affaire_ → _ça fait l'affaire_.


Je ne pense pas non plus que _ça le fait_ soit synonyme de _ça fait l'affaire_ ou _ça la fait_ (sous-entendu : l'affaire).
_Faire l'affaire,_ c'est _convenir _et parfois même _suffire _: "Tu n'as qu'à mettre ta cravate à pois avec cette chemise ; ça fera l'affaire". (© 2013 atcheque)
_Ça le fait_ est bien plus laudatif : "Alors là, ta cravate à pois avec cette chemise, ça le fait ! La classe !" (© 2013 Nanon)


----------



## Maître Capello

Reste que j'ai déjà souvent entendu _ça *la* fait_ dans le sens de _ça *le* fait_.

Mais bon, ce peut tout aussi bien être un régionalisme ou mon ouïe qui baisse…


----------



## DearPrudence

Oui il s'agissait de "*ça l'a fait*"  
Tu l'emploierais dans la phrase que j'ai donnée par exemple ?


----------



## Maître Capello

DearPrudence said:


> Oui il s'agissait de "*ça l'a fait*"
> Tu l'emploierais dans la phrase que j'ai donnée par exemple ?


Oui, donc ce ne peut être _ça l'a fait_ qui n'aurait pas de sens puisque c'est au passé alors que le contexte est présent.


----------



## snarkhunter

Maître Capello said:


> On peut aussi dire _Ça *la* fait_. Il suffit de faire référence à un mot féminin comme _affaire..._


... ou à une expression féminine particulière comme "rue Michel", puique nous avons alors ici une expressionentrée dans les moeurs (en tout cas, dans les _moeurs parisiennes_ !).


----------

